# Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (4. März 2007)

Ich fahre in den Sommerferien 2 Wochen nach Ungarn an den Plattensee und habe so einige Fragen:

1. Gibt es Fangbeschränkungen, wie sind Mindestmasse, wann hat welcher Fisch Schonzeit, welche köder sind erlaubt und mit wievielen Ruten darf man angeln?

2. Welche Fische leben dort hauptsächlich?

3. Welche Köder benutzen?

4. Ist Angelzubehör dort sehr teuer?

5. Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

zu 1 vor ort erfragen.
zu 2 aal wels zander karpfen u.weißf.
zu 3 köfi u. tauwurm
zu 4 ja bzw schlechte versorgung
zu 5 fangbegrenzung
ich hoffe geholfen zu haben mfg.e.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

braucht man dort Erlaubniskarten um angeln zu dürfen? Wenn ja wo bekommt man die und was kosten die (z.B. für eine Woche oder einen Monat) ?


----------



## antonio (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> braucht man dort Erlaubniskarten um angeln zu dürfen? Wenn ja wo bekommt man die und was kosten die (z.B. für eine Woche oder einen Monat) ?



brauchst die staatliche lizens gilt ein jahr und die jeweilige gewässerkarte tages wochen jahreskarten.beides kriegst du in jedem angelshop. 
kosten  staatliche lizenz ca 2000 forint 8 €
balaton  ca 5 € pro woche
angelgerät ist auch gut zu bekommen auch markenware und viel günstiger als hier
mindestmaße und schonzeiten sowie fangbegrenzungen stehen auf den jeweiligen gewässerkarten
gemessen wird in ungarn ohne schwanzflosse deswegen sind auch die mindestmaße ca 5cm kleiner als bei uns
köder kannst du alles nehmen wobei kunstköder spinner blinker wobbler inder regel nich so gut gehen

gruß antonio


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

ist Angelgerät jetzt teurer als bei uns oder preiswerter?


----------



## antonio (6. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



Kleinfisch-Fänger schrieb:


> ist Angelgerät jetzt teurer als bei uns oder preiswerter?



meistens billiger außerdem läßt sich mit den händlern meist noch handeln.
sehr günstig sind kleinteile posen blei usw.das ist nur pfennigskram dort.

gruß antonio


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Also ermal danke für die Antworten, aber was ich noch vergessen hatte: Wie angelt man dort am besten?
Mit Pose oder auf Grund?
Eher weit raus oder nah am Ufer?


----------



## antonio (6. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

weit weit raus auf grund 
gute zanderstellen in den häfen wo die fähre fährt weil dort ists tief im verhältnis zum restlichen balaton

gruß antonio


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Frag mal *@laci*, schließlich kommt er von dort! :g


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

So morgen gehts los |supergri.
nur noch eine frage: 
ich bin erst 13. geht das da in Ordnung? oder gibts da auch so ne Altersbegrenzung? Und wie siehts mit Nachtangeln aus?


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



Kleinfisch-Fänger schrieb:


> So morgen gehts los |supergri.
> nur noch eine frage:
> ich bin erst 13. geht das da in Ordnung? oder gibts da auch so ne Altersbegrenzung? Und wie siehts mit Nachtangeln aus?



dann holst du dir nen jugendschein ist noch mal billiger.
nachtangeln ist unterschiedlich geregelt steht aber auf den gewässerkarten drauf.

gruß antonio


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

wie teuer ist das denn dann insgesammt?


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



Kleinfisch-Fänger schrieb:


> wie teuer ist das denn dann insgesammt?



jahreslizenz ca 3 euro und die gwässerkarte(balaton) so ca 2 euro.
also keine angst arm wirst du nich.
ich glaub aber jugendliche dürfen nur mit einer rute dort.

gruß antonio


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Nur eine Rute?
mit wievielen Haken?


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



Kleinfisch-Fänger schrieb:


> Nur eine Rute?
> mit wievielen Haken?



weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau aber die ungarn haben an ihren karpfenmontagen 2 haken.steht aber alles auf der gewässerkarte drauf.

gruß antonio


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Wie sieht so eine karpfenmontage denn aus?


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

ne ganz normale futterkorbmontage allerdings der futterkorb nicht freilaufend sondern fest und ca 20 cm über'm futterkorb noch mal nen haken mit ca 15 cm vorfach an der hauptschnur so ähnlich wie ein seitenarm.

gruß antonio


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

und welche köder?


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

die angeln fast nur mit mais und teig.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

ich klink mich auch ein, da ich in ner Woche an den Balaton fahre... weit draußen, da sollte ich doch mit ner Heavy Feeder gute Chancen auf Karpfen haben?! 
...nen 100g Korb und das ganze rausprügeln...

Gehen Kunstköder echt so schlecht? #cSchade wollte schon mal paar GuFis auf Zander etc. baden... Wie sehen da eure Erfahrungen aus?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



stechapfel schrieb:


> ich klink mich auch ein, da ich in ner Woche an den Balaton fahre... weit draußen, da sollte ich doch mit ner Heavy Feeder gute Chancen auf Karpfen haben?!
> ...nen 100g Korb und das ganze rausprügeln...
> 
> Gehen Kunstköder echt so schlecht? #cSchade wollte schon mal paar GuFis auf Zander etc. baden... Wie sehen da eure Erfahrungen aus?



nimm köfis oder fetzen geht dort am besten. dort ist auch der lebende köfi noch erlaubt.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

...Schade würd gern vom Boot spinnen. Naja da muss ich mir ja erst mal ne Rute und Rolle zum Köfiangeln kaufen, weil ich hier in D, eher die leichten Methoden bevorzuge. Oder kann ich da meine Heavy Feeder nehmen? Was für Schnurstärken sind am Balaton empfehlenswert?

Danke trotzdem schon mal!

P.S.: Gibts zufällig noch irgendwo ne Seite wo man Balatonangelinfos bekommt, auch englisch?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



stechapfel schrieb:


> ...Schade würd gern vom Boot spinnen. Naja da muss ich mir ja erst mal ne Rute und Rolle zum Köfiangeln kaufen, weil ich hier in D, eher die leichten Methoden bevorzuge. Oder kann ich da meine Heavy Feeder nehmen? Was für Schnurstärken sind am Balaton empfehlenswert?
> 
> Danke trotzdem schon mal!
> 
> P.S.: Gibts zufällig noch irgendwo ne Seite wo man Balatonangelinfos bekommt, auch englisch?



für zander leichtes gerät die sind in der regel nicht so groß dort.
mit ner 20er bis 25er kommst du gut hin.warum sool die feeder nicht gehen.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

...na ich hab keine Freilaufrolle an der Feeder, und nach dem Bissanzeige an der Spitze braucht ja ein Zander bissel Schnur...
Oder kann ich mit der Feeder und Köfi gleich anschlagen??? Hab als Schnur ne 0,22 Technium drauf, denke mal Stahl is nich nötig...


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

angle doch mit offenem bügel.
stahl brauchst du nicht hecht sehr sehr selten


gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

...gut wäre ne Alternative, oder ich mach die Bremse auf |kopfkrat
..wie würdest du den Köfi anködern? Bist scheinbar sehr oft dort?
Bin übrigens in Gyenesdias am Nordufer in der Nähe von Keszthely.


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

bremse is zu grob für zander, einfach an der lippe einhaken, die beste zanderstelle ist im hafen von tihany dort ist schön tief weil die fähre dort fährt.ansonsten such dir andere kleine häfen wo es eben ein bischen tiefer als normal ist.
als köfi nimm ukeleie die gibts dort in massen und gehen auch bestens für aal.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!! Dann Pack ich noch meine Matchrute für die Köfis ein bzw. vielleicht mit nem Waggler auf Karpfen macht im Drill bestimmt laune! 
Wie hindernissreich ist der Balaton, kann man da schön fein fischen?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

jup da is viel freies wasser mit waggler wird nich so gut besser ne grundmontage.
du kannst dir auch dort noch ne rute kaufen ist wesentlich günstiger als hier.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Oder ich nehm einfach meine 1lbs Schwingspitzrute mit, und nehm die für die kleinen Karpfen. Dann noch nen kleinen Futterkorb an die Montage und Mais (nehmen die Einheimischen Dosenmais oder anderen) Muss ich wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit was beachten? -> Schlamm ->PopUp?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

da unten kriegst du spottbillig "riesenmais".
ist alles fester sandboden wie am strand.
maden und würmer is auch alles pfennigskram dort.


gruß antonio


----------



## DamJam (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Wo sind denn am Balaton überhaupt die besten Angelorte? Ich will nämlich in 3 Wochen auch nach Ungarn. Ich muss mich nur noch entscheiden wo genau es hin gehen soll. Also am besten dort hin, wo die Fische am besten beißen. 

Aber wo beißen sie denn am besten?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.also günstig sind immer häfen und zuflüsse.einige vermieter haben auch angelstege die sind so ca 200-300 m weit draußen(so ne art plattform ca 3x3 m).
anm nordufer ist es auch wesentlich ruhiger als am südufer.

gruß antonio


----------



## DamJam (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Ja also das Nordufer hat auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil... es ist dort tiefer. Am Süden ist es noch 300 m von Ufer nicht einmal 1 m tief. So kann man das ungefähr steht das im Internet. Aber das Südufer hat doch den Vorteil, dass dort mehr geangelt wird, also an den Molen (die Diger die ins Wasser gehen). Und wo geangelt wird, wird auch angefüttert und das lockt den Fisch an. Deswegen würde ich schon eher den Süden bevorzugen... nur welchen Ort soll man jetzt nehmen.

Ich dachte da so an Balatonmariafürdö (im Südwesten)... da fließt ein kleines Flüsschen rein und eine bzw. 2 Mole/n gibt es dort auch.


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

@antonio: ist das Hartmais den ich noch Kochen muß oder ist der Angelfertig? 

ist am Nordufer nur Touristenmäßig ruhiger, oder auch im Bezug auf die zu erhoffenden Fänge?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

mais ist fertig mit den verschiedensten aromen und farben.
in bezug auf tourismus (ballermannmäßig) ruhiger und daher zum angeln besser.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Welche Zeiten sind günstig für einen Ansitz?


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

am günstigsten die abendstunden oder früh morgens.

gruß antonio


----------



## stechapfel (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

So bin grade momentan am Balaton im Urlaub und war mal in der Morgendämmerung angeln: 

In der Nähe des Hafen bei Keszthely, eine Matchrute mit Made: kleine Brassen um die 15cm 
und auf Feeder mit Mais ging gar nix, nicht mal ein Biss.

Ein Einheimischer 10m neben mir fing nen 45 Schuppenkarpfen mit Hartmais am Haar. 
Bin schon etwas enttäuscht... Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Barosz (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Also ich war noch nicht in Keszthely, aber am Balaton selbst schon. Ist aber auch schon einige Jahre her. Dieser Hartmais ist schon ein intressanter Köder. Wir haben auf normalen Mais geangelt und konnten nichts fangen und ein Ungarn (ein in Ungarn lebender Mensch^^) neben uns konnte auf Hartmais eine schönen Schuppenkarpfen von 2-3 kg rausholen. Also wenn du auf Mais so weit wie möglich rauswirfst, kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Am besten ist es auch immer die Stellen zu beangeln, wo viel geangelt wird, weil da auch viel angefüttert wird und der Fisch diese Plätze zur Nahrungsaufnahme nutzt. Kann aber auch sein, dass sich an solchen Stellen viel Kleinfische rumtummeln. Also optimal wär es wenn du ein Boot hättest, dann könntest du sicherlich am Schilffgürtel Erfolg haben. Und wenn du Aal fangen willst, dann solltest du im Uferbereich, wo sich Steinhaufen befinden (der Aal versteckt sich dort gerne tagsüber) beangeln. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dort wirklich ein Fluss gibt oder es doch nur ein kleiner Bach ist, aber solche Stellen könne auch intressant sein.

PS: Auf Aal hab ich selbst dort noch nicht geangelt, also ich schreibe nur das , was ich so selber im Internet gelesen habe.


----------



## antonio (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



stechapfel schrieb:


> So bin grade momentan am Balaton im Urlaub und war mal in der Morgendämmerung angeln:
> 
> In der Nähe des Hafen bei Keszthely, eine Matchrute mit Made: kleine Brassen um die 15cm
> und auf Feeder mit Mais ging gar nix, nicht mal ein Biss.
> ...



brauchst doch nur genau das machen was der ungar auch macht.und das einer 10m neben dir fängt und du nicht passiert dir nicht nur in ungarn.
geh hin zu dem einheimischen und frag ihn die sind dort fast allle sehr freundlich und geben gerne auskunft.

gruß antonio


----------



## Carbon-Power (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Guten Tag,
Ich werde Freitag in einer woche nach Balatonmariafurdö fahren(2 wochen) und werde dort auch angeln gehen.Ich denke ich gehe zu dem Hafen wo das discoboot immer war oder ist!?! wenn jemand sich aus kennt bitte mal infos geben!Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine mit Futterkorb angeln und eine mit normalen blei aber die nah bei einander! ich denke mit Mais(Vanille) und maden kann ich nix falsch machen?!|kopfkrat und vllt auf zander mit nem kleinen Köfi!
Bye Carbon-Power|wavey:


----------



## DamJam (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



Carbon-Power schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Ich werde Freitag in einer woche nach Balatonmariafurdö fahren(2 wochen) und werde dort auch angeln gehen.Ich denke ich gehe zu dem Hafen wo das discoboot immer war oder ist!?! wenn jemand sich aus kennt bitte mal infos geben!Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine mit Futterkorb angeln und eine mit normalen blei aber die nah bei einander! ich denke mit Mais(Vanille) und maden kann ich nix falsch machen?!|kopfkrat und vllt auf zander mit nem kleinen Köfi!
> Bye Carbon-Power|wavey:


Ich fahre nächste Woche Mittwoch an den Balaton. Wo genau es hingehen soll, steht noch nicht fest. Aber hab auch so Balatomariafürdö gedacht. Warst du da schon mal, weil du etwas vom Discoboot redest. |uhoh: Wenn ja kannst du mir vllt sagen wie es da so ist. Aber da du ja selber Tipps brauchst, hat sich das wohl erledigt.

Gruß DamJam #h


----------



## DamJam (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Hat jemand vllt ne Tiefenkarte vom Balaton? Die kann man doch dort käuflich erwerben. Hab ich irgendwann mal irgendwo gelesen. Oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## stechapfel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

...hallo an alle, bin nun schon ne reichliche Woche hier am Nordufer des Balaton angeln...und muss feststellen, daß man sicher an überfischten Gewässern in Deutschland besser fängt. Nach reichlich Austausch mit Einheimischen muss ich feststellen, daß es bei denen auch recht mies läuft. Z.B. 4 Stündiger Ansitz mit lebendem (hier erlaubt) bzw totem Köfi brachte bei Einheimischen nicht mal nen Biss (sonst mindestens 2 Wolgazander oder 1 Aal). Karpfen fast gar nicht bzw. nur Weissfisch. Die örtlichen Karpfenprofis (Team ist mir entfallen) und die Shopbesitzer schieben dies auf den warmen Winter, da durch diesen kommerziell weiter gefischt wurde und der Bestand wohl sehr gelitten hat. Es gibt aber noch 2 kommerzielle Fischteiche wo man ganz gute Karpfen fangen kann...(Versuch morgen früh)
Also extra wegen dem Anglen an den Balaton fahren würde ich lassen, zum Glück kann man sich hier noch anderweitig vergnügen...z.b. mit dem Beastie Boys Konzert Gestern Abend:vik:


----------



## stechapfel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Ich denke mal das interessiert jeden...:

"Hallo 

Sag mal braucht man fürs angeln am Plattensse den Angelschein? Oder reicht auch der Perso aus? 
Weil ich hab da nur so ein Prüfungszeugnis, das ich die Fischerprüfung bestanden habe, aber das ist ja noch kein richtiger Angelschein, ne? 

Gruß Barosz"

Antwort:

Bei mir wollte der Shopbesitzer den Fischereischein sehen.


----------



## joshua (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*



stechapfel schrieb:


> . wegen dem Anglen an den Balaton fahren würde ich lassen, zum Glück kann man sich hier noch anderweitig vergnügen...z.b. mit dem Beastie Boys Konzert Gestern Abend:vik:


WoW!!:m
vor zwei wochen war ich noch in Wien bei Metallica, hätte ich gewusst dass die boys am Plattensee spielen, hätte ich meinen Urlaub anders geplant!
Wie wars denn?


----------



## jürgen290 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Hallo,

 ich habe die letzten drei Jahre des öfteren am Plattensee mein Glück versucht.

In Ungarn wollen sie nicht sehen das du eine Prüfung abgelegt hast, sondern dass du eine Anglerlizenz in einem anderen Land hast. Sprich wenn du eine Jahresangellizenz irgendwo besitzt nimm diese einfach mit, dann schreiben Sie die Nummer ab und für die Ungarn ist alles erledigt. Du benötigst zusätzlich zu der Tages, drei Tages Karte oder Wochenkarte immer eine Jahresgenehmigung die aber für wenige Euronen erhältlich ist. 

Wenn du Fragen zum Fischen am Balaton hast melde dich einfach, Profi bin ich keiner aber ich habe mein Glück schon des öfteren probiert.

MfG Jürgen


----------



## DamJam (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Angeln in Ungarn*

Ich habe mein Glueck auch versucht und ******** gefangen! Da gibts nur noch Brassen bzw. ueberwiegend Brassen. Wenn es mal gelingt einen bloeden Karpfen zu fangen, dann kann man durchaucsvon Glueck reden. Ich glaube da gibt es mehr Angler als Karpfen. 

PS: Bin an einer polnischen Tasatur, deswegen das "ue" und so ;-)


----------

